# Altes Field PG



## Markus (21 Oktober 2006)

Ich suche ein altes field pg.


bisher hatte ich in meinem arsenal immer noch einen alten laptop mit win98 drauf. diesen habe ich immer für alte panels und steuerungen genutzt.
dos programme eben, diketten laufwerk, serielle ss,...


der hat nun den geist aufgegeben, und dafür brauche ich jetzt ersatz...

wegen der robustheit dachte ich an ein field pg...

das kann das älteste ding sein das ihr habt, akku laufzeit egal, kaufe eh einen neuen, mehr als 128mb ram sind luxus,...
sw und lizenezen brauche ich nicht.

wenn als noch wer so ein altes teil in der ecke hat, bitte melden!

mfg
markus

markus@uhltronix.com


----------



## Maxl (21 Oktober 2006)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du jetzt ein neues robustes Ding benutzt. Wäre DOS unter VMWare eine Alternative für Dich?

Ich kann zwar nicht garantieren, dass alles einwandfrei läuft, aber serielle und parallele Schnittstellen solltest Du auf jeden Fall in einer VM nutzen können.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2006)

vm-ware kithara und wie der ganze kram heist will ich nicht.
und ich will das zeug nicht auf meinem richtigen pg...

ich will ein eigenständiges pg für den ganzen alten kram, mit der sw und hw aus dieser zeit...
ok die hw wird wohl zwangsläufig etwas moderner sein, aber win98 und ein 1ghz rechner sollte auch problemlos sein...


----------



## Maxl (22 Oktober 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> und ich will das zeug nicht auf meinem richtigen pg...


ok, war ja nur ne idee


----------



## NOP0 (26 Oktober 2006)

*Was willst Du den ausgeben??*

Hallo,

es kommt darauf an was Du ausgeben willst. Wir verkaufen immer wieder gebrauchte Field PGs 2-3Jahre alt (3000 - 4000EUR) mit S7,S5 Software.
Kann mich mal informieren, wenn Du interesse hast.

NOP 0


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2006)

NOP0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es kommt darauf an was Du ausgeben willst. Wir verkaufen immer wieder gebrauchte Field PGs 2-3Jahre alt (3000 - 4000EUR) mit S7,S5 Software.
> Kann mich mal informieren, wenn Du interesse hast.
> ...


 

jaja solche angebote sind zb ständig bei ebay drin.
verstehe aber nicht ganz in welcher welt die leute leben die solche geräte um den preis ernsthaft verkaufen wollen...

jeder der halbwegs vernünftige rabatte bei siemens hat bekommt um das geld ein neues field pg...

ist bei den 3000 eine step7 und eine step5 lizenz dabei?
(mit lizenz meine ich den produktschein, und keine selbstgebastelte autorisierung...)

was für geräte sind das?

wenn die lizenzen dabei sind können wir eventuell reden, aber über 3000 sicher nicht!

was wenn ich ein geräte ohne lizenzen will?


----------



## NOP0 (27 Oktober 2006)

*Altes Filed PG*

Hallo Makus,

die Lizenzen (s5/s7) incl. den Produktscheinen sind dabei.
Ich frag mal nach ob wir was passendes haben.


NOP 0


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Oktober 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> jeder der halbwegs vernünftige rabatte bei siemens hat bekommt um das geld ein neues field pg...



Warum kaufst du dann kein neues?


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2006)

ich will ein altes gerät für den alten kram.
das teil steht eh meistesn in der ecke, da kaufe ich kein neues gerät für.


ich will eine alte kiste auf die kommt win 98, und gut ist.


----------



## McMallan (27 Oktober 2006)

*Pg*

Hallo Markus,

ich hoffe, Du warst mit allem zufrieden.
Wie wäre es übrigens mit einem PG 740 / Pentium 2 ??
Kannst Dich ja per PN melden
Gruß
McMallan


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2006)

nein nur field pg, mir tuts für meine anwendung ein gebrauchtes 400€ laptop. ein fiel pg ist eben etwas robuster, und deshalb wäre ich auch bereit dafür mehr zu bezahlen...


----------

